
CA Bill could impose higher taxes on companies with large CEO-worker pay gaps - rhinoh
https://www.routefifty.com/finance/2020/01/ceo-worker-pay-gap-california-legislature-bill-skinner/162503/
======
Bostonian
A common result of such laws is for companies to outsource their clerical
(mail room and printing), cafeteria, and janitorial staff so that they do not
directly employ low-wage workers. This does nothing to improve the lot of
those workers.

